# Online orders



## Mollie (23/6/20)

Can someone please tell me what this Expired means please please






Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grand Guru (23/6/20)

It means that your parcel delivery time has exceeded the usual deadline of 45 working days. But in practical it doesn't mean much. Just keep waiting and hoping... I had that many times and I received my parcels.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mollie (23/6/20)

Grand Guru said:


> It means that your parcel delivery time has exceeded the usual deadline of 45 working days. But in practical it doesn't mean much. Just keep waiting and hoping... I had that many times and I received my parcels.


I've sent 3fvape another email this morning and they say that they got an investigation going on now which can take up to 30 business day

Don't know i call it BIG BS

But will wait and see but never again

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/6/20)

The vaper said:


> I've sent 3fvape another email this morning and they say that they got an investigation going on now which can take up to 30 business day
> 
> Don't know i call it BIG BS
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mollie (23/6/20)

The parcel is still stuck in China for 2 months now

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/6/20)

If that is the case I'm pretty sure they will refund you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru (23/6/20)

The vaper said:


> I've sent 3fvape another email this morning and they say that they got an investigation going on now which can take up to 30 business day
> 
> Don't know i call it BIG BS
> 
> ...


It happened to me once with 3fvape and they gave me store credit. It will take some time but you'll get joy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## M.Adhir (23/6/20)

The vaper said:


> The parcel is still stuck in China for 2 months now
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk



Just hang in there boet.
Everything is stressed- systems included.
I've gotten stuck with a few orders as well- and money is tied up so i cant even just buy stuff locally while waiting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie (23/6/20)

M.Adhir said:


> Just hang in there boet.
> Everything is stressed- systems included.
> I've gotten stuck with a few orders as well- and money is tied up so i cant even just buy stuff locally while waiting.


I guess that is all i can do 
Get a nr and stand in the line lol
Hopefully it might be my Xmas present to myself hahaha

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (23/6/20)

My two orders from 3fvape are also stuck in china. But I like to believe that it has reached SAPO but they haven't registered anything so the website tracking doesnt reflect it. 
SAPO is really efficient in normal days so in crisis times like this I am sure they are doing everything possible 

Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie (23/6/20)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> My two orders from 3fvape are also stuck in china. But I like to believe that it has reached SAPO but they haven't registered anything so the website tracking doesnt reflect it.
> SAPO is really efficient in normal days so in crisis times like this I am sure they are doing everything possible
> 
> Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk


Thanks i will wait for the investigation they said they will give me feedback once they know more

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------

